# Collage/Plakat_Liebe



## JackyD (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo @ all,
wir sollen in Religion ein Plakat, eine Collage, eine PowerPoint Präsentation oder eine Flash animation zum Thema liebe und Werbung machen.
Wir sollen uns einen Namen für ein Produkt ausdenken und für dieses Produkt dann ein Plakat oder so gestallten. Es solle was mit dem Thema liebe zu tun haben.
Hab ich da Kreative Ideen was ich da für ein Plakat mit Photoshop oder ne Flash animation gestalten könnte. Bei einer Flash animation sollte von der Handlung nicht länger als 30 Sek dauern. Was könnte der Name für ein Produkt sein und wie könnte ich dafür werben?
Ich freue mich auf alle Tipps.
Mfg
JackyD


----------



## Coranor (2. Februar 2005)

Hast Du schon irgendwelche eigene Ideen oder sollen wir Dir hier die Ideen liefern? Mir kommen da gleich ein paar Ideen in den Kopf und wenn ich etwas länger überlege, komme ich bestimmt auf ein paar gute Sachen, aber das ist sicher nicht Sinn der Übung.

Bei Deinem Posting kommt nicht so rüber, ob Du jetzt Probleme beim Produkt hast oder beim Namen, also denk doch erstmal selber nach was Du mit Liebe so verbindest und welche Produkte vielleicht auch heute schon in der Werbung mit Liebe in Verbindung gebracht werden (Parfüms, Pralinen, Diamanten...), muss ja nicht gleich was ausgefallenes sein.
Ein Name dafür ist schon etwas schwieriger, aber auch ein bischen mit offenen Augen durchs Internet stöbern dürfte helfen.

Wie wirbt man nun: Am einfachsten für mich wäre ein Plakat mit Photoshop zu erstellen und es dann auf DIN A 1 oder 0 auszudrucken, je nachdem was dabei raus kommt, was für Dich am Einfachsten ist, kann ich nicht sagen, dafür würde ich aber abhängig machen wie Du dafür wirbst. Z.B. wenn Du keine Ahnung von Flash hast bringt es natürlich nichts da was zu machen, wenn Du allerdings mit Flash zaubern kannst, mach es, ansonsten lass es. Ein Plakat ist denke ich das einfachste und Präsentationen sprechen mich auch nicht wirklich an.

Liebe, Werbung und Religion alles in einem, dass nenn ich mal fächerübergreifenden Unterricht.


----------



## JackyD (3. Februar 2005)

Ne des isch nur in Religion. Es kann auch auf din 4 ausgedruckt werden. Ich hab mir überlegt, ob sich da vielleicht was zum Thema Valentinstag machen lässt, irgend ne Rose oder solche sachen, die man zum Valentinstag verschenckt.
Ansonsten wollte ich noch an bissle in der Werbung oder so schauen was es da so gibt und hier mal obe vielleicht jemand spontan ne Idee hat.
Zum umsetzten, würde ich schon auf jeden Fall PS nehmen. Hier im Forum gab es vor kurzem Beiträge zum Heiligen schein, dass ich so irgendswie das Produkt dann hervorheben könnte. Oder es gab mal was mit ner Glaskugel, in der es schneit, veilleicht ließe sich da ein produkt oder personen einbinde. Schnee hats halt grad nimmer so viel, pass veilleicht net so ganz.


----------



## JackyD (3. Februar 2005)

Ich hätte noch nen guten Slogan gefunden, "Technik zum Verlieben". Da könnte ich irgendein Technikprudukt nehmen, z.b. Stereoanlage oder so, dann bräuchte man halt an guten namen und dann müsste ich des halt mit ner guten Idee, was mit liebe zu tun hat darstellen. Ist das ne Idee, die man verwenden kann, wie könnte so ein produkt z.b. heißen und wie könnte ich es gut vermarkten oder was hab ihr für Ideen?


----------



## Discman (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

wundert mich das du sowas für Religion brauchst, ich hab da mehr über Gleichnisse erfahren, muss ja ein interessanter Religionslehrer sein wenn er Flash kennt   

Musst du das komplett in Photoshop gestalten oder kannst du ein Foto auch verwenden so ne Art Werbefoto?

lg disc


----------



## JackyD (4. Februar 2005)

Des kann jeder selber entscheiden, wei er es abgiebt. Der Lehrer kennt kein Flash, die Idee kam von mir einfach einen kleinen Film oder Werbespot mit Falsh zu machen, aber lass ich glaub lieber. Ich mach an Plakat mit PS und druck es auf Din A 4 aus und dann stelle ich es noch in nem größeren Vormat auf meinen Space, dass der lehrer, wenn er es auf ner größeren Größe will, sich es dort hohlen kann.
Zu umsetzten möchte ich auf jeden fall PS nutzen, weil man sehr gute Effekt nutzen kann um dass produkt hervorzuheben, und dann schön groß an slogan oder an Werbespruch, damit es ne bessere Wirkung erziehlt.
Als Ziehlgruppe der Werbung hab ich mir gedacht, dass ich so die Leute im alter zwischen 16 und 20 ansprechen möchte.


----------



## Discman (4. Februar 2005)

Naja bedeutet ja nicht unbedingt das man ein Werbefoto nicht in PS bearbeitet  
Interessant wäre die Thematik zu wissen warum der Lehrer diesen Auftrag gibt, will er damit zeigen wie schnell sich ein Mensch in ein "Ding" verlieben kann, oder sich "von Gott abwendet und Götzen anbetet" es gibt sicher genug Menschen die sich in ein Ding mehr verlieben als in die Religion...oder einfach das der Mensch heutzutage von so vielen Dingen beeinflusst wird, das er alles ringsum aus heiteren Himmel vergessen kann...

Wenn du ne gute Kamera hättest mach einfach ein Foto von dir mit deiner Stereoanlage (möglichst ne große) im Bett wie du grad mit ihr einschläfst + Kopfhörer -> das sie sogar deinen mp3-player oder was auch immer ersetzt. Daneben stellst du deine Freundin oder eine Bekannte hin die auf diese Situation mit erschrecken hinblickt.
Überschrift: Technik zum Verlieben
Unterüberschrift: Die neue "Yamaha" - Stereoanlage

Also so würde ich das angehen, das wäre für mich persönlich witzig.   

lg

disc


----------



## JackyD (5. Februar 2005)

Die Idee ist nicht schlecht. Nur ne DigiCam hab ich noch net. Aber ich kann mir ja vielleicht bilder mit 2 personen suchen, dazu an bett von ikea oder sonst ner Werbung und noch ne stereoanlage. Und die dann in PS so plazieren. Thx
Wer noch Ideen kann sie ja hier schreiben, vielleicht lässt es sich ja noch an bissle miteinander Kombinieren oder in 2 Teile umsetzten.


----------



## Ina04 (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
Emotionalität in der Werbung ist momentan total gefragt.
Wenn das Interesse an einem Produkt weniger wird, wird das Image umso wichtiger und dieses muß dann emotional sein, um die desinteressierten Kunden zu aktivieren. Aber das nur am Rande.
Ich mußte direkt an „Is it love?“ (Mini), „Ich liebe es“ (McDonalds) und „Aus Liebe zum Automobil“ (VW) denken.
Ich finde die Idee mit der Anlage nicht schlecht, aber die hat nicht wirklich was mit Liebe zu tun. Bei Autos ist es ja z.B. bekannt, das Männer es lieben. Oder Frauen Schokolade und Blumen (naja, sehr klischeehaft).
Aber zeig uns auch was du entworfen hast.


----------



## JackyD (5. Februar 2005)

Ok danke, an die Werbungen hab ich schon nicht mehr gedacht, aber das sind genau die die ich Benötige. Ich werde mich mal im laufe der nächsten woche hinstzten und an bissle Gestalten und die werde ich dann hier reinstellen.


----------



## JackyD (11. Februar 2005)

Idee 1: Ein Auto das viele Kratzer und schäden hat und dann ein Poliermittel oder so und als Spruch "Aus liebe zum Automobiel".

Idee 2: Wie oben schon beschrieben, jemand umarmt im Bett eine Stereoanlage und der Spruch "Technik zum verlieben"

Idee 3: Auf Zugschienen steht eine Frau, von hinten komment ein Zug, ein Mann steht nebendrann und hat die Wahl ober er zu der Frau auf den Schienen geht oder ob er zu einer anderen Frau neben sich geht, die ein Kondom un der Hand hält. Als spruch "Schützen sie sich selbest".

Welche Idee findet ihr am Besten, vielleicht hat einer noch ne Idee zum ergänzen. Bilder von der Umsetzung folgen bald.


----------



## JackyD (20. Februar 2005)

So, leider hat es etwas länger gedauert, bis ein kleines Bild vorhanden ist.
Ich habe jetzt was ganz neues gewählt, hat jemand einen Guten Namen für ein Kissen und vielleicht noch an slogan. Mit Sloganmaker kamen nich gerade die Hits raus. "Kissen machen müde Leute munter.", war meiner Meinung nach der Beste.
http://www.daniel-web.space4free.net/Plakat.jpg
Ist jetzt zwar noch nicht so toll gestaltet, hab noch keinen bessere Personen gefunden, die wirken so 2D. Wie könnte ich dann ein Kissen in der Werbung wirken lassen? Bei einem weißen Kissen ist der weiße Schein nicht so der hit.


----------

